# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  πρόβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητή

## Χρήστος2011

καλησπέρα σας
έχω 2 μέρες τώρα βάζω έναν αποκωδικοποιητή και δεν πιάνω κανένα κανάλι
η κεραία είναι κανονικά γυρισμένη όλα είνια ΟΚ
σήμερα άλλαξα και έβαλα έναν 2 μήπως και φταίει ο αποκψωδικοποιητής ο  παλιός και μου πιάνει τα κανάλια βρίσκει μερικά αλλα βγάζει μήνυμα  "υπερφόρτωση-αποκωδικοποιητής εκκτός"

καμιά ιδέα για το τί μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## betacord85

δοκιμασες factory reset?

----------


## Χρήστος2011

οχι δεν το εκανα
αλλά στον παλιό γιατί δεν πιάνει κανένα κανάλι?
υπάρχει περίπτωση ναχει τα χει τινάξει τα πέταλα ο παλιός αποωδικοποιητής παρόλο που ανάβει και όλα αυτά??

----------


## leosedf

Χρήστο να βάζεις τα θέματα σου σε σωστή κατηγορία και όχι πάνω από ένα ίδιο θέμα τη φορά.
Το συγκεκριμένο μεταφέρθηκε.

----------


## her

Για την υπερφόρτωση που σου γράφει κάνε ανενεργό το "ισχύς κεραίας" ή "τάση κεραίας". Κάπως έτσι το ονομάζουν συνήθως
Το ότι σου πιάνει μερικά κανάλια και όχι όλα αυτό υποδηλώνει πρόβλημα λήψης

----------

